

Ask HN: Devices for sleep monitoring? - RossM

I suffer from Delayed Sleep Phase Syndrome and I've been looking for ways to work myself out of it. One of the things I want to try is some sort of alarm tied to my sleep rhythms.<p>I've been eagerly awaiting the Fitbit Flex for just this reason, however I've seen reviews [0] stating that the wake alarm is nothing more than a fixed time alarm, unlike the Fitbit One. I may end up buying the One, but I wondered if anyone here has a recommendation?<p>I've seen various mobile apps, but ideally I'd like something attached to me (as that would be more accurate?) I tend to kick things off my bed as well!<p>Thanks<p>[0]: http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/6/4303072/fitbit-flex-review
======
thelinuxkid
Make sure you get something measures all aspects of sleep, e.g., REM.
<http://www.myzeo.com/sleep/> does this but I can't vouch for it.

~~~
jnord
Unfortunately, Zeo closed down last month:
<http://www.wired.com/business/2013/03/lights-out-for-zeo/>

------
t0
The mobile apps work. You put your phone under the covers or mattress so it
can't fall. My only issue is that you have set _wake up in 8 hours_ , but
insomnia leads me to take several hours to get to sleep, meaning I don't in
fact get 8 hours.

It's a shame 42floors didn't offer any real solutions..

~~~
companyhen
I use Sleep Cycle for iPhone ($0.99) and it lets me choose the time I want to
wake up, like an alarm clock. Works very well, been using it about 2 months
now. Has nice preset alarm and ambient sounds as well.

------
pedoh
I've got a Fitbit One, and it, too, only has a fixed time alarm.

[https://help.fitbit.com/customer/portal/articles/854753-mana...](https://help.fitbit.com/customer/portal/articles/854753-managing-
silent-alarms-with-fitbit-one)

